# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Republic Guitars Highway 49 Tenor coming soon

## mandoannie

See here for a photo:

http://www.republicguitars.com/comingsoon.html

Coming Soon   Sept/Oct 2010 
    Highway 49 Tenor Guitar

Specs: Bell brass body...9 1/2" Continental cone...rosewood biscuit...ebony capped maple saddle...rosewood fretboard...round mahogany neck...1 1/4" bone nut...34 3/4" total length...22 1/2" scale...padded gig bag...tortoise shell veneer headstock...polished nickel silver finish.
Suggested Retail Price: $989


Website Price: $679   With Padded Gig Bag 

Looking forward to hearing some sound bites and reviews. NFI.

----------


## delsbrother

Nice! I'd love a tenor neck on their "parlor" size wooden body.. I wonder if their custom shop could do that?

----------


## catmandu2

I could use that.  But I wish it had a factory pickup.

----------


## bmac

Sure glad that resonater has a trust rod!

----------


## Charles E.

NOW we are talking! That would make a great to my old triolian. :Wink:

----------


## kmmando

i'd say the neck at the nut looks a lot wider than my 1928 national tenor - I wonder if they are building for guitarists first and foremost, and not mandolin/banjoists who are more used to narrower necks? I'd certainly want it narrower. Looks fab though, cool lines, and begging for a P90 at the end of the neck and a cone pickup too!

nice one, drool .....

----------


## Charles E.

They specify a 1-1/4" nut width, that seems normal to me.

----------


## kmmando

Interestingly, out of curiosity, I just measured the nut width of my two original tenor Nationals (1928 & 1930) and they are at the very widest 1 inch and 1/8th, with fretboard to match.

Nice and fast and comfy for me, but each to their own, as ever.

cheers
Kevin

----------


## Charles E.

So..... has anyone seen one of these yet? Let us know.

----------


## bluesyswede

Guys, here's some pics and a video clip!
The Highway 49 from Republic.. 4-strings and a LOT of tone!! 


*A VIDEO clip so you can hear it, never mind the playing!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTGooB8jNc8


Well, I like this one a lot but I'm not really sure I can play it this way, haha!!  
_Gonna try open tunings and slide on it OR maybe build me a 3-string blues bass.._

*Here it is together with my 1930's Levin tenor..*

----------


## bluesyswede



----------


## Dolamon

Well - mine was delivered yesterday. First impressions are one word - remarkable. It had a few little oddities and minor irregularities but after changing out the A string (first string) from a .012 to a .010 it just thumps. Even compared to an old Regal resonator I still have and an old Dobro which is gone ... this is the loudest and most intune resonator I've ever played - period! 

While a small bodied instrument, it is hefty, with a thicker neck than I normally like - I'll get used to it but, after an hour exploring this thing, my legs went to sleep from holding it. I played it finger style initially, then it settled down to stay in tune, and I explored it as a jazz rhythm instrument - wow. As far as it needing a pick up, maybe if you're in the Albert Hall with a full brass band. 

Irregularities: the twelfth fret double dots - are single, there is a dot at the ninth fret rather than the tenth fret, and the tuners - like most of my instruments, will be upgraded at a later date (the shafts are little spindly and the bearing surfaces are a bit small). This came strung a bit heavier than I like, but the sound projected is spectacular. The C string is a .036, most of my tenors are .034 - but at least it was strung correctly- once the A string was swapped out. 

Observations: If you're playing this outside ... you may want to wear extra sun blocker, under your chin. It reflects light to the degree a polarizing filter may be needed to get a pix or two. The tailpiece is an interesting design which can use ball end or loop. The loop hooks are a tad short and required a spike or a very fine screwdriver to align and hold the loop in place while it's threaded past the bridge and onto the tuners. I have slotted peg heads on four or five instruments, while really nice looking, none are easy to change strings on - I used a chunk of packing tape to hold the loop in place while I threaded it through the tuners. In the future, when it is fully restrung with loops ... I may try running a piece of felt under the front lower surface of the tailpiece to reduce the wolf tones. I don't know ... it is a resonator after all, but the secondary vibrations are really extraordinary from behind the bridge. 

Reasons for buying: I have been working and exploring more strict rhythm playing on a tenor for a year or so and - In Brozmans book on resonator instruments, he explained that they were devised / conceived as ensemble guitars (etc.) for dance bands - before electrics were a common reality. With this little (however hefty) girl, it thumps like an L5 or a Super Deluxe 400 with just your thumb and index finger on full barre chords - with a flat pick, I felt as if I might need a set of ear plugs ... What surprised me was playing some Bach Cello preludes, and other classical music - it works.

Does this mean I'll stop playing Mandola or Mandolin? No -  it is just a different tool for a different role - and it is great if you want to blind your band members.

----------


## catmandu2

Cool -- thanks for the review (and thanks for the pics mrblueseys-)

Yeah, I'd like to have one of these.  But re a pickup--the youtube clips (while considering the generally poor quality of youtube recordings) confirm for me that, as I've experienced with many resonators, much imbalance in volume and/or projection between mids and highs.  Quite unlike banjo--which has penetrating power in highs all through the sprectrum, and generally well balanced tone.  I would want to put a really uncomfortable heavy A string on it--and don't know if I could get one heavy enough--or tune it GDAE.  Same reason why I wish all of my guitars were wired--for solo playing.   As you mention--these would be fun for a rhythmic role. 

The mandolin more provides these highs--the two together are quite nice.  I must say though that I prefer the look of these to the triangular-shaped bodies of the old Nat resos; those are about the funkiest-looking instruments.

----------


## Dolamon

This is from Frank -it seems he and a few others spent some time on figuring out what is possible on these. 


Tenor Guitar String-Tuning & -Gauges Chart						   

Type of string will vary from maker to maker. Bronze, Steel, and Nickel will vary.				   
Most of the plain strings work about the same. But wound ones vary. 					   
Gauges will very with scale and type of strings. 							   
The trick is to get a nice even tension across the bridge without to much pull on the neck.			   

Standard Tuning	C	G	D	A	23" Scale			   
According to Steve Pyott @ tenorguitar.com	036	024	016	010				   
La Bella 700T	027	020	013	009	x-Light			   
D'Addario J-66	032	022	014	010	Light			   
GHS CU-BBTG	032	024	013	010	Light			   
	033	025	015	011	Medium 			   

Eddie Freeman Special guitar (EFS) 	C	G	D	A	25.5" Scale 			   
David Hodson 	032	020	028	018	(all wound)			   

Octave Mandolin Tuning	G	D	A	E	23" Scale			   
	040	025	015	011	x-Light			   
	042	027	017	012	Light			   
	045	029	019	013	Medium			   

Guitar Tuning	D	G	B	E	23" Scale			   
	026	020	015	011	x-Light			   
	029	022	017	013	Light			   
	032	025	018	014	Medium			   

Plectrum Tuning	C	G	B	D	26" Scale			   
					x-Light			   
	030	020	014	011	Light			   
	032	022	014	012	Medium			   
	042	027	018	016	Heavy			   

Guitar Tuning, up fourth	G	C	E	A	23" Scale			   
Uke Tuning, G=Minus 1 Octave	010	017	012	009	x-Light			   
	012	019	014	010	Light			   
	012.5	020	015	011	Medium			   

Slide Tuning	C	G	C	G	23" Scale			   
	027	020	012	009	x-Light			   
	032	027	015	010	Light			   
	036	025	0017	012	Medium			   

Slide Tuning	D	A	D	A	23" Scale			   
	028	020	013	009	x-Light			   
	030	022	014	010	Light			   
	032	024	015	011	Medium			   

Open G Tuning	D	G	B	D	23" Scale			   
	020	013	010	009	x-Light			   
	025	017	012	010	Light			   
	029	020	015	012	Medium

----------


## Irénée

I have one, and it is and plays fantastic  :Grin: 

I have use it with different gauges in order to obtain:
- Mandola tune C G D A
- Octave Mandolin (one fouth below) tune G D A E... I prefer this one for jazz, specially in mind of Django Reinhardt  :Mandosmiley:  ... it is better also for classic  :Cool:  

I have also played it in open tuning in picking and/or with botleneck :
- SawMill CGcg or GDgd (extra for Celtic and Old-time music)
- CGEa, BGDg, GDBe... Try it to taste  :Coffee: 



Its production is currently stopped  :Frown:  ... And, I think to have bought one of the last to Frank... 
It's really a very wonderful instrument...

----------

fox, 

Verne Andru

----------


## Irénée



----------


## Irénée

!!! 22 1/2" scale ???   :Popcorn:  mandoannie 
=> Sorry Mine is factually  :Cool:  22"  :Whistling:

----------


## Verne Andru

> I have one, and it is and plays fantastic 
> 
> I have use it with different gauges in order to obtain:
> - Mandola tune C G D A
> - Octave Mandolin (one fouth below) tune G D A E... I prefer this one for jazz, specially in mind of Django Reinhardt  ... it is better also for classic  
> 
> I have also played it in open tuning in picking and/or with botleneck :
> - SawMill CGcg or GDgd (extra for Celtic and Old-time music)
> - CGEa, BGDg, GDBe... Try it to taste 
> ...


I love the colors. Wish it was still in production.

Still enjoying it?

----------


## cb56

They still list them for sale on their web page....
http://republicguitars.com/highway-49-tenor

----------


## Verne Andru

I was eyeing those before I came here.

For some reason I really like the blue and rust color scheme on Irénée's, but I won't make that a deal-breaker. I already have a Republic Mandolian, so I'm not sure about another resonator...

----------


## cb56

Yeah that looks nice. 
I'd like to have one but not in the budget right now.

----------


## Verne Andru

I'm thinking that one may have been put together with left over parts as Irénée said she got the last one.

Used to be you couldn't find a tenor to save your life, now there are so many choices it's difficult to decide. Nice problem to have IMHO.

----------


## Grandpa G

I am saving up for this:
http://republicguitars.com/highway-4...03-tenor-steel
It is listed as having a 1.375 nut width and a 22.5" scale.

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## john bange

I have one...Chicago tuned and very loud.
I replaced the tuners with Waverlys and ebony strap buttons...bought a heavy duty strap.
I lost some fret board dots...can't get anyone to answer the phone...Namm is over?

I put it in a Martin "little Martin" hard case.  The size is identical...fits perfectly

----------


## Cornfield

I've got one too. I have it tuned in 5ths but don't play it much. I like the size and the sound but have been mostly playing 6 string guitars and 4 string ukes lately.

----------

